

Slipstream – Curate and discover the web like never before - jrocmtl
http://getslipstream.com

======
dang
An email signup is not a Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

